# Steroid laws and customs in Spain?



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

How is the laws for personal use in Spain? Any problems ordering into Spain(customs) ?

And if you get problem, what would the outcome be? a fee ? or more serious problems....?


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

Quite highly regulated i believe.


----------



## ironman1985bcn (Mar 3, 2010)

Not a chance mate


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

not a chance, like it is highly controlled into spain? so i cant buy from my guy outside of spain? i am not the one who will bring it over the border


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

Proteen Paul said:


> Quite highly regulated i believe.


like it is highly controlled into spain? so i cant buy from my guy outside of spain? i am not the one who will bring it over the border

do you know anyone who had problems?


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

personally i say fuk the law be smart and don't be caught,,,the law corrupt to


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> personally i say fuk the law be smart and don't be caught,,,the law corrupt to


Yes and it is Spain... i am thinking, its around xmas a lot of packages are going trough the border....

1. i am not the one who brings it over the boarder

2.Spaniards are lazy at work  (most of them)

3. I am not an spanish citizen

4.The steroid laws in spain are quite new... and i can react like, i didnt know it was strict ...

5.If my package get stopped by the customs, and i get a police officer at my door or a call(most likely a call right) ? Probably the officers dont speak english at all and they hate speaking english( maybe they just give up the conversation)

you think they would be more ¨aggressive¨ to test than orals?

what do you guys think?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Get it posted in a jiffy bag it will be fine.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

syntetisk said:


> Yes and it is Spain... i am thinking, its around xmas a lot of packages are going trough the border....
> 
> 1. i am not the one who brings it over the boarder
> 
> ...


not 100% sure mate tho in truth i find a lot of Spanish are dicks at times.They make us irish look like very high iq nutters.

Personally im not convinced i would hide anything up my star fish just incase i get fingers up there checking as im all hetro bro.Anything with my rusty badge is on the exit without getting into it.

Bring a pineapple and put it in it as i have many inlaws which i think i could smuggle all sorts of sh1t in them.Not being rude here mate but i heard my aunt liked anal that much she could hide a car up her exit.So as i say theirs ways to do it and if i was i would even stuff the sh1t up the family dogs ringo star.

Its just me and the way i would explain it which u might say wtf is he on about.Thats why i never been caught.I once smuggled kenedys brain into the middle east and they were amazed man kind had one,,,i rest my case

edit=that was no help at all i bet,fuk im one idiot

1235 i just want to stay alive,,,RESPECT


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

BigTrev said:


> not 100% sure mate tho in truth i find a lot of Spanish are dicks at times.They make us irish look like very high iq nutters.
> 
> Personally im not convinced i would hide anything up my star fish just incase i get fingers up there checking as im all hetro bro.Anything with my rusty badge is on the exit without getting into it.
> 
> ...


Haha your on fire maaaan, haha


----------



## Proteen Paul (Apr 6, 2012)

syntetisk said:


> Yes and it is Spain... i am thinking, its around xmas a lot of packages are going trough the border....
> 
> 1. i am not the one who brings it over the boarder YOU ARE IMPORTING IT THOUGH AREN'T YOU?
> 
> ...


...Crack on pal, you'll be fine.


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

Proteen Paul said:


> ...Crack on pal, you'll be fine.


hehe guess i am dreaming then haaha


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

what is the worst thing who can happen ?


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

Proteen Paul said:


> Quite highly regulated i believe.


would it be an idea getting the package sendt to another name than mine? ( fake name ) the sender said he could put another name on the package if i wanted to.

Thanxs mate


----------



## syntetisk (Aug 19, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Get it posted in a jiffy bag it will be fine.


would it be an idea getting the package sendt to another name than mine? ( fake name ) the sender said he could put another name on the package if i wanted to.

Thanxs


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

syntetisk said:


> would it be an idea getting the package sendt to another name than mine? ( fake name ) the sender said he could put another name on the package if i wanted to.
> 
> Thanxs


No mate i wouldnt bother tbh.


----------



## lostwars (Nov 7, 2008)

just man up but your name on package spain is dealing with international drug empires along its southern coast, coulnt give a fcuk about your pack


----------

